# iFi ShootOut - xDSD, xCAN, Nano BL, Micro BL



## Grimbles (Jan 3, 2019)

This is a ShootOut review of some of iFi's most recent line-up – namely the two black labels and the two new "x" products.  Before I start however, I thought worth setting out a few ground rules and my method, followed by a dive into scoring.  Slightly differently to normal, I have given my method first before my conclusions (so that the conclusions have some context).  I then go into a deeper dive for each category I have scored, giving my reasons and detail.




*Method*

For the purposes of this shootout, I have scored the iFi Micro iDSD Black Label ("*Micro BL*") , Nano iDSD Black Label ("*Nano BL*"), xDSD ("*xDSD*") and xCAN ("*xCAN*").  You will see in the table set out in the Scores section below, that I have ranked each of these products in the categories listed, giving each of them a total score.  The product which is the best in each given category is ranked "1" and the worst ranked "4".  Accordingly, the lowest overall score is the winner.  I think worth noting that I am not saying that any of these products is objectively good or bad – I cover that detail in the full reviews (see below).  What I am saying is that, ranked amongst the four iFi products I am looking at for the purposes of the ShootOut, the product which receives a score of 1 is the best of the four in that category.

To try to keep things consistent, I have reviewed the sound quality ("*SQ*") of these products by:

(i) plugging in headphones, playing a constant 10khz tone, then adjusting volume to the same level using the microphone on my Samsung Note8 and the SPL Meter app (to get an approximate volume match);

(ii) reviewing using the Sennheiser HD600 headphones and the CTM DaVinci X IEMs which I had on loan from CTM for a review (in both cases, volume matched as above); and

(iii) using the same tracks from Tidal (all 44.1/16, not MQA) through USB input on each of the Nano BL, Micro BL and xDSD, and Bluetooth input on the xCAN (given it is an amplifier, I found it quite source dependent for SQ – as one would hope!) .  Just for clarity, this means the xCAN is not being fully and fairly compared in these sections, but it is a different product (an amp with a Bluetooth input rather than a "full" amp/DAC).

I have decided not to mark for boxing and accessories as all products would receive the same mark here – top class product packing and all necessary accessories included in box.

In the full ShootOut section below, I then go into some detail justifying each of my scores.  I have also written full reviews for each of these products:

Micro BL – to follow

Nano BL - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ifi-audio-nano-idsd-black-label.22770/reviews#review-19514

xDSD - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ifi-audio-xdsd.23046/reviews#review-20586

xCAN – to follow

*Conclusion *

My overall conclusion is that, if you were planning to spend your money on one of the four products reviewed, the best buy is the Micro BL.  Controversially though, it isn’t the one I would choose to buy!  The device that I keep going back to, and that I want in my stable is the xDSD.  I could have rigged my scoring system to deliver the result I wanted, but I have tried to be objective, and I stand by the conclusion that, objectively, the Micro BL delivers the most out of all of these iFi products… it is also the most expensive.  However, it is most definitely a desk based unit, and the perfect mix of SQ, features and overall desirability *for me* is the xDSD.  As ever, YMMV and you would be perfectly entitled to tell me that this whole ShootOut was a massive waste of time because despite the fact it was designed by me, I disagree with the result.


----------



## davidmolliere (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for this, just when I am looking at the idsd micro BL and still undecided with the xDSD 
Food for thoughts!

 The xDSD is quite compelling if you think about its features it should be compared to Poly+Mojo and not just Mojo so value for money is pretty amazing. This being said I think I’ll go for the idsd Micro BL...


----------



## Grimbles

No worries chap.  Genuinely think the xDSD is a one box solution for everything for me.  Gutted to give the thing back again... may just ask @iFi audio for an invoice instead!


----------



## iFi audio

@Grimbles Wow. Just wow.


----------



## davidmolliere

I love the Micro BL so much I think I have become a stacker, will probably get rid of the WM1Z and downgrade my DAP to purchase a xDSD as a portable alternative to the Micro BL


----------



## iFi audio

davidmolliere said:


> I love the Micro BL so much I think I have become a stacker, will probably get rid of the WM1Z and downgrade my DAP to purchase a xDSD as a portable alternative to the Micro BL



...and we won't stop you


----------



## davidmolliere

iFi audio said:


> ...and we won't stop you



Ah and I strongly look at the Pro iDSD for 2019, I guess you won’t stop me either  (this will wait a bit though, tapped out )


----------



## Grimbles

davidmolliere said:


> Ah and I strongly look at the Pro iDSD for 2019, I guess you won’t stop me either  (this will wait a bit though, tapped out )


Ah @davidmolliere I'm driving past Paris in late May/early June.  If you buy the Pro iDSD, I'll have to swing by to have a listen!  Unfortunately (predominantly due to having a 4 year old daughter and an old house requiring quite a lot of renovation) it is way off my budget for a couple of years!


----------



## davidmolliere

Grimbles said:


> Ah @davidmolliere I'm driving past Paris in late May/early June.  If you buy the Pro iDSD, I'll have to swing by to have a listen!  Unfortunately (predominantly due to having a 4 year old daughter and an old house requiring quite a lot of renovation) it is way off my budget for a couple of years!



Well, I set my sights on it more for xMas 2019 or who knows Black Friday at the earliest... I too have children (two of them actually ) so it might be early!

But sure happy to share the goodness once it’s there


----------



## iFi audio

davidmolliere said:


> Well, I set my sights on it more for xMas 2019 or who knows Black Friday at the earliest... I too have children (two of them actually ) so it might be early!
> 
> But sure happy to share the goodness once it’s there



We keep our fingers crossed that your plan will work!


----------



## audiomonkey777

Grimbles said:


> This is a ShootOut review of some of iFi's most recent line-up – namely the two black labels and the two new "x" products.  Before I start however, I thought worth setting out a few ground rules and my method, followed by a dive into scoring.  Slightly differently to normal, I have given my method first before my conclusions (so that the conclusions have some context).  I then go into a deeper dive for each category I have scored, giving my reasons and detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really interesting. Been looking at iFi stuff on here. This is a great guide to their main gear. Thanks.


----------



## Grimbles

audiomonkey777 said:


> Really interesting. Been looking at iFi stuff on here. This is a great guide to their main gear. Thanks.



You're welcome chap, that was definitely my intention!


----------



## bigshel99

davidmolliere said:


> Ah and I strongly look at the Pro iDSD for 2019, I guess you won’t stop me either  (this will wait a bit though, tapped out )



The Pro iDSD is on my 2019 list... hoping iFi has a little deal at CanJam in a few weeks


----------



## MarkF786

Thanks for the comparison.  I was torn between the xDSD and the FiiO Q5 and vacillated for a couple weeks, but finally went with the Q5 mainly because of a couple niggles you and others have pointed out: the intermittent Bluetooth issues and the fingerprint magnetism. 

Hopefully iFi will address these issues in a future model.  I’d definitely buy one then. 

Maybe iFi could release a firmware update to address the Bluetooth issues, and a case to address the fingerprints, then a future model isn’t even needed!


----------



## Grimbles

MarkF786 said:


> Thanks for the comparison.  I was torn between the xDSD and the FiiO Q5 and vacillated for a couple weeks, but finally went with the Q5 mainly because of a couple niggles you and others have pointed out: the intermittent Bluetooth issues and the fingerprint magnetism.
> 
> Hopefully iFi will address these issues in a future model.  I’d definitely buy one then.
> 
> Maybe iFi could release a firmware update to address the Bluetooth issues, and a case to address the fingerprints, then a future model isn’t even needed!


Re/bluetooth i understand your hesitance though TBF in about 3-4 weeks in total with the xDSD this problem only manifested once for me and was solved with a powercycle.

IMO the fingerprint magnetism isnt actually a problem and when you've been using either for a bit, you get a sort of "rainbow patina" effect. Ultimately (volume knob aside) the x products look and feel v expensive and, fingerprints or no, turned a lot of heads when i was listening in the office.


----------



## iFi audio

bigshel99 said:


> The Pro iDSD is on my 2019 list... hoping iFi has a little deal at CanJam in a few weeks



We have no nfo on the subject yet, but who knows...


----------



## Tjobbie (Feb 4, 2019)

I just bought one and regret to say i am returning it.
I just love the design, and features on this beast.
I tried it with a set of beyers DT-1990's.
Please note that i am no expert what so ever and this is just my personal opinion.
please don't shoot me for it and make no mistake, i don't want to bash any product as they seem to be produced with the utmost love and care.
the audio is really clear and detailed, the low end is exceptional good, low noisefloor. but,, it lacks immersion?
especially vocals seemed to be pushed back and sounding somewhat closed.
my reference is goosebumps and always want to turn the volume up, but in this case unfortunately it wasn't happening.
tried aptx with Galaxy note 8 and iphone 6s in which iphone stood out, and wired to pc.(which was bad)
perhaps poor matching duo or personal taste.
I don't now if this can be changed with firmware (other filters) or just the nature of the dac.
DT-1990's aren't the easiest to drive as well because of tendency to be very bright.
I really wish i could hold on to it but i have to let go..


----------



## iFi audio

Tjobbie said:


> please don't shoot me for it and make no mistake, i don't want to bash any product as they seem to be produced with the utmost love and care.



It's all good. You gave it a go, didn't like it and that's perfectly fine to us!


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Feb 17, 2019)

Only 6.5 Hour Battery Life!? That seems kinda awful.


----------



## iFi audio

MidNighTempest said:


> Only 6.5 Hour Battery Life!? That seems kinda awful.



Battery life depends on a connected load. Heavier load = more battery drained.


----------



## noobchu

Hey there. Little question about the ifi xdsd. What is going on when the battery is dead (really dead like, end of life). 

Is the unit still usable ? (By feeding it with the usb power ?) Or is it like the chord mojo : useless ?

Can we easily change the battery ?


----------



## Grimbles

noobchu said:


> Hey there. Little question about the ifi xdsd. What is going on when the battery is dead (really dead like, end of life).
> 
> Is the unit still usable ? (By feeding it with the usb power ?) Or is it like the chord mojo : useless ?
> 
> Can we easily change the battery ?



I didnt come across this issue when testing. @iFi audio would you like to field this please?


----------



## iFi audio

Grimbles said:


> I didnt come across this issue when testing. @iFi audio would you like to field this please?



Our products are like spartphones. Once a battery dies, i.e. xDSD goes to repair service and gains new life, simple as that. As for xDSD on without battery at all, this won't work.


----------



## Grimbles

iFi audio said:


> Our products are like spartphones. Once a battery dies, i.e. xDSD goes to repair service and gains new life, simple as that. As for xDSD on without battery at all, this won't work.



@noobchu hopefully this answers your query


----------



## balleklorin

iFi audio said:


> Our products are like spartphones. Once a battery dies, i.e. xDSD goes to repair service and gains new life, simple as that. As for xDSD on without battery at all, this won't work.



I love my xDSD except for one thing. Looks like it drain battery even when it's not in use. Can fully charged and it's "dead" after a couple of weeks by just laying around. Is this normal?


----------



## iFi audio

balleklorin said:


> I love my xDSD except for one thing. Looks like it drain battery even when it's not in use. Can fully charged and it's "dead" after a couple of weeks by just laying around. Is this normal?



It's normal, every battery eventually dies. Several days would be suspicious, but several weeks are rather normal. If there's a bigger problem, you can always reach us here: https://support.ifi-audio.com/


----------



## rbf1138

I want another usb cable to keep at work to use with my nano. What type of connectors are on the blue cable it comes with? Is it a female to male usb A?


----------



## iFi audio

rbf1138 said:


> Is it a female to male usb A?



Yes.


----------



## gazzington

I'm still deciding between a n8 or ifi black label for work. It will be sat on my desk a lot of the time and then bought home every evening for home use. Hmmm......


----------



## fzman

gazzington said:


> I'm still deciding between a n8 or ifi black label for work. It will be sat on my desk a lot of the time and then bought home every evening for home use. Hmmm......


Why not just get 2 BLs and leave one at home and the other at work?  Still way less expensive than an N8. Unless you want to listen during the commute....


----------



## gazzington

Ha, I only live 5 mins from work so transport not a problem. Do you all use phones with the ifi or us there a well designed dap good for that purpose


----------



## 2BXD

Thanks nice read I was looking to get a nano but now I'm thinking about getting something higher


----------



## iFi audio

fzman said:


> Why not just get 2 BLs



The best thing we saw today, that's for sure


----------



## Womaz

What a great comparison. I am looking at the ifi products at present as my Taurus desktop amp has just died. As I am moving to a new house my HP use will go down so I am not looking to replace my desktop amp.
I am now looking for an amp to use with my iPhone XR. I have the HEK and HD800S headphones at present so the micro BL looks the most attractive option for me I think. 
A great write up. Thank you


----------



## Grimbles

Womaz said:


> What a great comparison. I am looking at the ifi products at present as my Taurus desktop amp has just died. As I am moving to a new house my HP use will go down so I am not looking to replace my desktop amp.
> I am now looking for an amp to use with my iPhone XR. I have the HEK and HD800S headphones at present so the micro BL looks the most attractive option for me I think.
> A great write up. Thank you


Thanks mate, glad you enjoyed it. I think for a predominantly desktop setup with the option of portability, the micro bl is my favourite. Of all of this line up it also, imo, sounded the best! I have just had a pro idsd for about a month and will be writing that up soon too, but it is a totally different price point and ethos to this lot! Good luck with your purchase - share pics of your rig when you get it too!


----------



## Womaz

Grimbles said:


> Thanks mate, glad you enjoyed it. I think for a predominantly desktop setup with the option of portability, the micro bl is my favourite. Of all of this line up it also, imo, sounded the best! I have just had a pro idsd for about a month and will be writing that up soon too, but it is a totally different price point and ethos to this lot! Good luck with your purchase - share pics of your rig when you get it too!



I think I am going to move away from a desktop rig but I think the micro BL can maybe do both jobs. It does not need to be portable but the main use will be with my iPhone XR


----------



## coolbluewater

Nice comparo and write-up.
I just granned a lightly used iFi Micro BL from Ebay so I had to chime in to thank the OP, as now I feel my own findings are confirmed.


----------



## Grimbles

coolbluewater said:


> Nice comparo and write-up.
> I just granned a lightly used iFi Micro BL from Ebay so I had to chime in to thank the OP, as now I feel my own findings are confirmed.


Thanks man, no worries!  Love my Micro BL, using it now.


----------



## iFi audio

Grimbles said:


> Thanks man, no worries!  Love my Micro BL, using it now.



Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## Benno1988 (Nov 2, 2019)

Is there really anything better than the iFi BL as a package? Hugo is a bit big, Mojo seem to lack the features. Looking to have it as my desk setup, unplug and take it around the house and on holiday.

Edit: Micro BL is what I'm referring to.


----------



## iFi audio

Benno1988 said:


> Micro BL is what I'm referring to.



In our offer there's nothing this versatile. But our X and ZEN ranges made us really proud. Please try one of those!


----------



## giuseppe75

Ho preso l'ifi  e ascoltato con l'utopia focale. suono molto bello ma un po 'troppo brillante gli alti. è normale? Hai bisogno di farlo? Grazie


----------



## audiomonkey777

Grimbles said:


> This is a ShootOut review of some of iFi's most recent line-up – namely the two black labels and the two new "x" products.  Before I start however, I thought worth setting out a few ground rules and my method, followed by a dive into scoring.  Slightly differently to normal, I have given my method first before my conclusions (so that the conclusions have some context).  I then go into a deeper dive for each category I have scored, giving my reasons and detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great review. I'm still pondering what to do. Been thinking about an xDSD for a while none and keep scouring these threads when I can. Might have to throw the micro BL into the mix by the sounds of things...


----------



## iFi audio

audiomonkey777 said:


> Might have to throw the micro BL into the mix by the sounds of things...



xDSD or micro iDSD BL is what we'd do if we were you, yup!


----------



## Grimbles

audiomonkey777 said:


> Great review. I'm still pondering what to do. Been thinking about an xDSD for a while none and keep scouring these threads when I can. Might have to throw the micro BL into the mix by the sounds of things...



Thanka buddy. If you can stretch I think worth spending the extra on the xDSD... if only for the additional features and flexibility of bluetooth.


----------



## audiomonkey777

I do like the idea of Bluetooth. Andit sounds like iFi's Bluetooth should be pretty cool. not crappy like on some gizmos. 

Also found this: https://ifi-audio.com/black-friday/ - xDSD with Free iSilencer, free NativeDSD Sampler Album and 50% off Native DSD music. Might be a good way to start my DSD music collection!


----------



## iFi audio

Grimbles said:


> xDSD



This one is something special indeed


----------



## Benno1988

Absolutely no way to hook up the Micro BL with bluetooth? No adapters or something in-line that could make it work?

Ideally phone playing spotify, and it not physically being connected to the Micro.


----------



## Grimbles

Benno1988 said:


> Absolutely no way to hook up the Micro BL with bluetooth? No adapters or something in-line that could make it work?
> 
> Ideally phone playing spotify, and it not physically being connected to the Micro.



You could maybe run the optical out of a chromecast audio (or apple equivalent) into the optical in of the micro Bl?


----------



## iFi audio

Grimbles said:


> You could maybe run the optical out of a chromecast audio (or apple equivalent) into the optical in of the micro Bl?



Could work.


----------



## Benno1988

iFi audio said:


> Could work.


Or you could release a BT dongle for it.


----------



## Grimbles

Benno1988 said:


> Or you could release a BT dongle for it.


Dude... theres the xdsd which dealt with this specific consumer demand... and uses iFi proprietary bluetooth tech.


----------



## Benno1988

Micro BL is the flagship though. All the other options aren't quite at that level.


----------



## iFi audio

Benno1988 said:


> Or you could release a BT dongle for it.



Naah, would be too expensive 

To be fair, at some point we might release something like that, but for now we have iONE and we're proud of this one.


----------



## donunus

I wonder if anyone here has compared the internal dacs of these units via lineout going to another amp. I like the nano bl because of having a line out for my schiit vali 2 then being small enough when I want to go mobile. I only wish it had bluetooth like the xdsd but if I were to go to xdsd, I would lose the precious line out lol


----------



## iFi audio

donunus said:


> I only wish it had bluetooth like the xdsd but if I were to go to xdsd, I would lose the precious line out lol



Actually, xDSD's 3.5mm jack can be used as a line out: 

https://media.ifi-audio.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/xDSD-User-Manual-Final-02-20.pdf


----------



## jonchauchiu

Have you tested the xCAN as the amp with the xDSD or nano with their lineout feature?


----------



## Grimbles

jonchauchiu said:


> Have you tested the xCAN as the amp with the xDSD or nano with their lineout feature?


Nope! Seems to defeat the portability benefits IMO.


----------



## jonchauchiu

Grimbles said:


> Nope! Seems to defeat the portability benefits IMO.



Ahh I see. Yeah I agree. I just saw some people using the xCAN and xDSD as a stack and I wanted to see how that would compare to the idsd black label. The bluetooth would be nice and even those two stacked would be more portable than the idsd black label imo.


----------



## iFi audio

Grimbles said:


> Nope! Seems to defeat the portability benefits IMO.



Although small, two boxes are more than just one, so I understand you. But xDSD only as a DAC and xCAN as an amp...


----------



## xanlamin

Still waiting for a good deal for the micro BL 😁


----------



## iFi audio

xanlamin said:


> Still waiting for a good deal for the micro BL 😁



Can't blame you


----------



## DiederickFritz

xanlamin said:


> Still waiting for a good deal for the micro BL 😁


There’s an open box special at MusicBytes for 11% off

I also suggest you add an iDefender+ and iPowerX (5V) into the mix


----------



## iFi audio

DiederickFritz said:


> I also suggest you add an iDefender+ and iPowerX (5V) into the mix



No harm in giving this a try


----------



## nicooo

Excuse me if I hijack this thread but has anyone compared the single ended output of the xCan with the balanced output? I read a few reviews of the xCan but can't seem to find any relevant information. I wonder if it's worth the hassle of reterminating my Shure SE846. It sounds fabulous on the single ended output but I wonder if there is more to be had. It's obviously not about power but are there differences in sounds quality?


----------



## iFi audio

nicooo said:


> Excuse me if I hijack this thread but has anyone compared the single ended output of the xCan with the balanced output? I read a few reviews of the xCan but can't seem to find any relevant information. I wonder if it's worth the hassle of reterminating my Shure SE846. It sounds fabulous on the single ended output but I wonder if there is more to be had. It's obviously not about power but are there differences in sounds quality?



All good. Most feedback we got about xCAN's headphone outs is that its balanced out is better. Not that surprising considering xCAN's internal amplifier stage is balanced  

If I were you, I would give this a try if possible!


----------



## SECRET M

If I decide to be bold enough to walk around the house with my 1266 ø TCs, would the xCAN be a good choice?


----------



## iFi audio

SECRET M said:


> If I decide to be bold enough to walk around the house with my 1266 ø TCs, would the xCAN be a good choice?



Please see our handy headphone calculator here: https://ifi-audio.com/home/headphone-calculator/

With these cans our xCAN's balanced headphone out would produce 119dB SPL, so would be loud enough for sure


----------



## SECRET M

What's the difference between the xDSD and xCAN?


----------



## iFi audio

SECRET M said:


> What's the difference between the xDSD and xCAN?



xDSD was designed as a DAC in the first place and a headphone amp to broaden its functionalities, whereas xCAN reverses this order. So the choice between them narrows down to what one is after in the first place; a DAC or headphone amp.


----------

